# True Story!



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Blooming wierd them northerners !!!

Extract from the Yorkshire Evening Post

A drunk who claimed he had been raped by a dog was yesterday jailed for
12
months by a judge. Martin Hoyle, 45, was arrested by police after a
passing
motorist and his girlfriend found a Staffordshire bull terrier, called
Badger, having sex with him at the side of a road in Huddersfield, West
Yorkshire.

Prosecutor Ben Crosland said the couple had stopped to help
because they thought Hoyle was being attacked by the animal. But when
they
got closer they saw that he had his trousers round his ankles, was down
on

all fours and the dog was straddling him from behind.

"The defendant mumbled something about the dog having taken a liking to
him," said Mr Crosland. "The couple were extremely offended and sickened
by
what they saw." Another passing motorist contacted the police and Hoyle
was
arrested as he walked with the dog down the road. Hoyle, of East view,
Marsh, Huddersfield, told police "I can't help it if the dog took a
liking
to me. He tried to rape me."

He repeated the rape allegation at the police station and added "The dog

pulled my trousers down." Hoyle, who has had a long-standing alcohol
problem, was jailed for 12 months after he admitted committing an act
which
outraged public decency.

His barrister said Hoyle had no memory of the incident because of his
drunken state, but was now very remorseful and incredibly embarrassed.
Jailing him, Judge Alistair McCallum told Hoyle
"Never before in my time at the bar or on the bench have I ever had to
deal
with somebody who voluntarily allowed himself to be buggered by a dog on
the
public highway. Frankly it is beyond most of our comprehension. It is an
absolutely disgusting thing for members of the public to have to
witness."


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The fun he will have in prison!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> The fun he will have in prison!


Especially if he goes to dog prison. If there is such a thing. Which there isn't, of course. But if there was...


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

He will end up being the Prison BITCH.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You are such a WAG! :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice COLLAR for the police officer though..... wonder how many LEADS they had to chase up.....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I will hope that the outcome of this TAIL will make anyone else considering such actions to PAWS for thought before Â they do anything silly Â


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Woof justice.

*coat*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's a Shaggy dog story if I've ever heard one.

arf arf


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> That's a Shaggy dog story if I've ever heard one.
> 
> arf arf


 ;D


----------

